# Tarmac SL4 + HED Ardennes - will it fit ?



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all
Search and google yielded no conclusive answers

Q1: Any Tarmac SL4 owners out there run HED Ardennes ?
Any clearance issues ?

Q2: How about Boyd Vitesse ?

All i find on google is Tarmac SL4 + Zipp 303 issues.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

It will fit no problem. I've run 26mm wide reynolds aero and it will fit the frame but you'll need to upgrade to brakes that will acommodate but should not be an issue with HED ardennes which are 23mm wide. Biggest issue will be brake fitment and not frame.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

it will fit no problem i run the hed stingers on my sl4


----------

